# No Roll Sinkers



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Poured my first batch of sinkers ever this afternoon. Didn't have all the "recommended" tools but we made it work. Used a Do-It-Mold 3, 4, and 5 ounce no roll mold. 

Used the fish cooker to melt some bullets in a little cast iron pot I got from academy. Scrapped the impurities off with a screwdriver, warmed the mold, and poured. First time they were good, second time not so good. After that we got the hang of the game. Poured some ignots when we got done to make it easier next time. 

WORD FROM THE WISE- you will burn yourself. The severity of the matter is up to you though LOL.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the no roll sinkers when I can find them in the right size. Those look great, ready for action.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I find the corn mold is much easier to work with my melting pot when pouring lead....I melt down 20lb plates I acquired into the corn mold

.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha those corn molds are pretty cool. I need to get a ladle. That'd make pouring a lot easier.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

an electric melting pot is the way to go....from experience ....just a suggestion ...they say it is a 4lb pot but I find only maybe 3lb....I have never filled to the top though,,,,that lead is 674 degrees ....and never ever let water drip hit it ....even from sweat 

all my bigger pours are with this....and the cheapest place I have found them at

this is what 800lbs of lead looks like

http://www.srmo.com/Merchant2/merch...2&Category_Code=MOLDS_AND_ACC&Product_Count=6

.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice.. I would mold some my self if I ever lost sinkers. I haven't lost a weight in a long time.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I haven't lost hardly any 8oz no rolls that are on my flathead poles. But I think i'm gonna put those 5's on there. I'm giving the 3's to the buddy who gave me all the lead, and probably gonna put the rest of 3's and 4's on bush hook lines. Might even sell some to my buddies who think my stash of sinkers is a community pot lol.


----------

